# chauffeur2



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a happy birthday
:biggrinje :4-cheers: :birthday: artytime


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dave. Have a Great day. Enjoy :birthday:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!!!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!
Have a great time!!

So is it actully the 1st March your Birthday, or is the time difference changed it again?
It's my sisters 18th Birthday today, so same birthday?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Have a happy and relaxed Birthday.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave - throw another one on the barbie mate!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Dave! Hope you enjoy it - have some of that Great South Aussie wine, hey? :grin:




Joefireline said:


> So is it actully the 1st March your Birthday, or is the time difference changed it again?


It's the 2nd of March here, Joe. But happy birthday to your sister for yesterday!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> It's the 2nd of March here, Joe. But happy birthday to your sister for yesterday!


Quite a time difference then... We still got 2 hours to go to get to the 2nd.

I wish it was the 2nd today, so tired, I need it to be friday!!
Though, on saturday, gonna be up late, Disco for my sister... And I won't like any of the music!
I'll take my MP3 player! Oh, damn, they have like 1000Watt speakers, I don't think I will be able to hear it! :grin:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

:heartlove HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART
A Year Older but also Wiser.
Love You 
Jen:heartlove


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have a happy birthday Dave!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave, hope you had a great day


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, Dave! :birthday: Enjoy and prosper!

Word has it you're a wine connoisseur, so I HAVE to attend this party...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank You 0ne and All for the heartfelt Wishes...it is truly appreciated. ray:

Now that I have hit "double" figures (albeit 5's), I have decided to seriously consider counting backwards as of 2008. (I don't want to get old!) :grin:

I will 'toast' you all with a Great South Australian Red Wine too.

:4-cheers:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

So, Jen....what was Chauffeurs special birthday treat???

What prezzies you get Dave?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday Dave :smile: Hope you had a great day.


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Carsey......It's for me too know and for you to find out lol :laugh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry i'm late, happy late day to ya.

i go and get sick, and people get older. whats up with that?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Belated Happy Birthday. :birthday: artytime Have a problem remembering my own these days never mind onyone else's. :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Once again thank you one and all. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Better late than nevver .. sems I only just got the invite .. has the aprty finished yet .. it's only wednesday .. where's the fosters?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

You're a week too late I'm afraid...ALL the "Good Stuff" has gone already. :laugh:

Better luck next year! 

:4-cheers:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn it, next year I want an early invite , I'll even bring a few "tubes" with me .. hope it was a good *long *celebration


----------

